
Show HN: Telecoms blocking access to NIH studies - Cieplak
It appears that at least two mobile internet providers are blocking access to NIH studies. For instance, I was unable to load this from my phone using 4G and had to connect using separate wifi. Several others have confirmed this.  For instance:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov&#x2F;m&#x2F;pubmed&#x2F;21716201&#x2F;<p>If you&#x27;re unable to view the link, it discusses the carcinogenic effects of low intensity microwave radiation from devices such as mobile phones and wireless modems.<p>Edit: Appears that all NIH studies are blocked, e.g.,<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov&#x2F;pmc&#x2F;articles&#x2F;PMC3746332&#x2F;<p>So perhaps it&#x27;s a DDOS prevention routing issue.
======
Cieplak
It appears that the National Toxicology Program site is blocked as well by
specific internet providers:

[http://ntp.niehs.nih.gov](http://ntp.niehs.nih.gov)

